

Here’s why Obama is giving up the element of surprise in Syria - espeed
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2013/08/27/heres-why-obama-is-giving-up-the-element-of-surprise-in-syria/

======
moo
It is state terrorism.

